# Any goats in Maryland



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

Any goats in Maryland?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mfriend193 said:


> Any goats in Maryland?


I've seen many in MD. :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

mfriend193 said:


> Any goats in Maryland?


Nope!










Seriously, you need to check out the mid-Atlantic section on ls1gto. This past Sunday we had a BBQ at Patapsco State Park and the Royal GTO club had their fall show at King Pontiac. This is a great site, but lacking when it comes to regional happenings.

This weekend.
1) OC Endless Summer Cruise.... 
Special Event Productions, Inc.
2) Last weekend for a local cruisein... 
LS1GTO.com Forums - Saturday Cruise-in starting in Sep

Weekend of the 17th.
1) UPS show in Laurel... 
LS1GTO.com Forums - UPS Car Classic Show October 17th
2) 2nd Annual New Age GTO Showdown.. 
LS1GTO.com Forums - 2nd Annual New Age GTO Showdown October 16th & 17th 2009 @ Cecil county,MD
3) SVGTO show up in PA... 
LS1GTO.com Forums - RESCHEDULED: SVGTO 2ND ANNUAL ALL PONTIAC SHOW Oct. 17, 2009

On 11/8 were doing a Skyline drive cruise. 
LS1GTO.com Forums - Fall Foliage Skyline Drive Cruise.....


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Welcome and hope to see more from you on ls1gto.com


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

plenty of goats around baltimore


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

id love to go to he 17th. The ups show. Where is this located, and who's down to go?


----------



## Monarofan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in Northern VA (DC area) and only see about 1 a month. I haven't got out with the Capitol City GTO crowd yet but would like to do so. You should consider joining if you want to meet others in the area.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

im living in gaithersburg. How do you sign up?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Capital City GTO are a good group of guys, you'd be in with a good crowd.

You can PM Red he can direct you to Jason. Some are headed up to our All Pontiac Show Oct 17 I'm sure they'd love to have you cruise with them.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

mfriend193 said:


> id love to go to he 17th. The ups show. Where is this located, and who's down to go?


Sandu002 is going along with a few others. They are planning to meet at the Holy Donut (a former Dunken Donut place where a crusin happens every Sunday morning) in Burtonsville (Rt 29 and Rt 198) at 0730 Saturday morning.
Link;
LS1GTO.com Forums - UPS Car Classic Show October 17th



Monarofan said:


> I'm in Northern VA (DC area) and only see about 1 a month. I haven't got out with the Capitol City GTO crowd yet but would like to do so. You should consider joining if you want to meet others in the area.


All CCGTO events are open to anyone that has a "last" (ever) model GTO... LOL, everything else rides in the rear of the herd. Try to make the skyline cruise if ya can.



mfriend193 said:


> im living in gaithersburg. How do you sign up?


Check the web site Homepage | Capitol City GTOs for the member sign-up or email [email protected] to put you on the members list. 



GTO JUDGE said:


> Capital City GTO are a good group of guys, you'd be in with a good crowd.
> 
> You can PM Red he can direct you to Jason. Some are headed up to our All Pontiac Show Oct 17 I'm sure they'd love to have you cruise with them.


Wish I could make it up to the SVGTO show this year in the goat... but the wife has other ideas planned for her Birthday.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Wish I could make it up to the SVGTO show this year in the goat... but the wife has other ideas planned for her Birthday.


Pfft!
Suprise her.  :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Pfft!
> Suprise her.  :cheers


LOL... and wind up like :shutme


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

*CCGTO Skyline Drive*

Skyline Drive run was a blast.... MD, VA and WVA goats in the Baltimore/DC metro area should have checked it out... Even had 2 down from PA for this.

Videos > 2009 Skyline Cruise - FQuick.com

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

*Yes.*

Dc gto!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

BAPGTO said:


> Dc gto!


Actually Capitol City GTO... lol.

Homepage | Capitol City GTOs


----------

